# SMPS not working



## Rajesh345 (Oct 15, 2013)

My FSP Saga II died yesterday

issue is motherboard is getting standby voltage (led on MB) is green.  But when I press power no turning on

Also tried to short 13th and 14th I think(black and) 
no fan 

Since it is providing standby voltage,  I'd there any chance any fuse inside blown out? 

it's 2.9 years old (2year warranty)                               

Should I try reparing?



I tested my pc with another Spare local smps PC is booting but can't use it, it don't have juice to run my pc at full load and.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Go for this instead of repairing the FSP Saga : Buy Online Antec VP550P AP 550w Power Supply in India


----------

